# Mizuno MX300 Irons.



## haplesshacker (Apr 6, 2010)

Well it will come as no surprise that I like them. I've only had them out once so far, so will do a longer term thing later. But as first impressions go. They'll do.

My previous irons were the Mizuno MX19's, a cast Mizuno club, and somewhat 'chunky' not ugly chunky, more of a Kate Winslet, than a Susan Boyle, chunky.

The looks, size and particularly offset were messing with my head at address. You know how it is, if it don't look right, you just ain't gonna enjoy it! I just couldn't get comfortable with the offset at address and consequently set up with a closed clubface all the time. No matter what I did, I just kept settng up closed.

So the hunt was on for something that suited my eye better. I'd hit the TM TP last year, and the MP52 and MX200. The 200's were ruled out as quite honestly, I don't like the look of them. Worse than my MX19's. The 52's went quite well, but I even knew that these were perhaps a bit (understatement) beyond me, (more of a Cherly Cole / Tweedy) and I ruled out the TM TP's as I just don't like TM stuff. Don't know why, just don't. (Okay to look at, but just wouldn't want to go there, Beyonce!).

So to carry the analagy forward. I was looking for something a bit more, em......size 12.........easy on the eye, and consequently would look good in my hands, but would have impecable manners, with enough character to keep me amuzed, but be fisty enough to keep me on my toes.

Which brought me back to the 52's. Far to tempermental (Cheryl!), so I was looking for the iron equivilent of Holly Willoughby. 

Well the MX300's fill the criteria really quite well.

I find setting up a lot easier thanks to the lack of offset, which consequently, has all but elimiated my hooks. I feel better stood up there. I'm not embarassed to be seen out with them (back to my analagy again!), and they feel gorgeous when struck, when compared to my MX19's. I won't go into the whole progressive cavity back malarky as it can be found on Mizuno's website.

If you have a resonable strike, you will be able to play with these as long as your not a huge slicer. Regardless of h'cap. Don't be put off by 'better looking women'.....err clubs, I meant clubs!

I'll report back later on after a few more outings. After all it could have just been a wonderful one night stand. 

PS Did I mention that I was talking about the Mizuno MX300's?


----------



## DCB (Apr 9, 2010)

It's posts like this that make me think my recalcitrant MP57s may be on a shakey nail  

Are they really so easy to hit compared to the MX19s ?


----------



## haplesshacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Well you read my review elsewhere. For me (though it won't be the same for everyone) I find them easier to hit than my MX19's. There's nothing wrong with the 19's, they're a perfectly good club. But I think my swing and eye have improved and I just fancied something that would help me rather then hold me back. 

One thing I haven't mentioned, and non mizzy fans will groan at, is the feel. It just feels right.


----------

